# Atlas Clausing 8520 vertical milling machine - $750 (mountain view, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Apr 2, 2021)

Somebody better jump FAST!









						Atlas Clausing vertical milling machine - tools - by owner - sale
					

The classic small vertical milling machine that was made in the thousands (this one's S/N is 1000). It comes on its base (which includes storage space), collets (Morse #2), vise, and rotary table...



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## Dhal22 (Apr 3, 2021)

I wonder if it would fit in a standard usps box?


----------



## MrWhoopee (Apr 3, 2021)

Dhal22 said:


> I wonder if it would fit in a standard usps box?


Perhaps we should suggest bigger flat rate boxes, the possibilities are endless.

I just realized that this mill comes well tooled, including vise and rotary table. 

And the ad is still up.


----------



## NilesRock (Apr 3, 2021)

I'm not far away and could pick it up today. E-mailed within 2 hours of it being posted on CL and have not heard back from seller.


----------



## Dhal22 (Apr 3, 2021)

NilesRock said:


> I'm not far away and could pick it up today. E-mailed within 2 hours of it being posted on CL and have not heard back from seller.



Good luck.  We can arrange shipping to me after you pick it up........................


----------



## NilesRock (Apr 3, 2021)

I sent another e-mail and the seller is unresponsive. That's usually not a good sign on CL. Three strikes and your out kinda like baseball. 

Shipping to GA may be difficult as we're probably looking at about 700 pounds with accessories. The good news is the machine is made to break down easily for transporting.


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 4, 2021)

That machine was probably sold the instant he hit the enter button . It is no longer for sale , long gone or a spam ad .


----------

